# EPIC Destin Trip!!!



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Let's try this again


----------



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

cant see..blocked in my country


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

blocked for me too.. from the discription sounds like a video I cant miss

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm going to have to cut out a song. Will take a bit to repost it.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

youtube has some songs you can put on there.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Details at least, the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

C'mon man... I wanna see........


----------



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't see..no details..this is similar to waiting on a passing/failing grade..


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

video worked for me. That sucks by the way!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

NOT what I was expecting. Sucks man. What exactly happened? Hard to tell in the vid.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Left peddle bar snapped in half.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I am guessing this is from the 1st time it happened and you are just posting this now? I couldn't imagine it happening twice to the same person.

Did she say something to you or just throw you a dirty look?


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Ouch, that sucks man! I launch there all the time...guess Murphy has been kicking @$$ there this week. I have lost 2 wedding bands, 1 AFTCO gaff, one Dexter fillet knife, and a Penn 750ssm/7'6" Wright & McGill there in the last week and a half and my buddy lost 2 mahi there fishing with me. Luckily the fishing has been on fire...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

You guys gotta stop taking a leak on ur drive lol


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> I am guessing this is from the 1st time it happened and you are just posting this now? I couldn't imagine it happening twice to the same person.
> 
> Did she say something to you or just throw you a dirty look?


If you notice in this thread, the right side peddle broke. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f76/oh-s-t-114625/

And yeah, I got the look from her and her friend.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that's a tough paddle. The funniest part was black jeep making fun of you - at least it's funny now.

Where did it shear off - I hope the one in my outback doesn't do that.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

need2fish said:


> Man that's a tough paddle. The funniest part was black jeep making fun of you - at least it's funny now.
> 
> Where did it shear off - I hope the one in my outback doesn't do that.


Yep, only a true friend makes fun of you while you're down. On both occasions the bar snapped right at the point where the pin goes through the middle. I could see where there was a stress fracture for some time, then the fresh break on the other side. 

Although I've gotten strange looks and head scratching, on both occasions the guys at Liquid Surf and Sail have fixed it on the spot.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Ginzu said:


> on both occasions the guys at Liquid Surf and Sail have fixed it on the spot.


Dang that's a bummer! How much were the repair costs? Or was it still under warranty?

Alex


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> NOT what I was expecting. Sucks man. What exactly happened? Hard to tell in the vid.


His other pedal broke!!! DANG!!!! That sucks....Too bad you couldn't have caught something and made it drag you to shore!!!!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Really rob lol, how does that happen twice? I hope that doesent happen to me that sucks dude! And garret always laughs at people, we cant help hes a freakin machine!

Chase


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

You handled that very well. I bet room will be made for an extra drive in the future.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

So yeah, the title of the thread was misleading, lol. We actually did catch fish. Stopped over some structure on the way back and pulled up Snapper, Grouper, small AJs, Kings, and Spanish. We even saw a Sail bust close to us, but he didn't hang around.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

stuff happens. seen it before. glad you have strong arms!:blink:


----------

